# Solved: server 2000



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, I hope it is okay that i am posing about server 2000. I have an error message i have been getting from my server lately and can't seem to figure out how to fix it. I first noticed it when the server stopped serving and by this i mean i could no longer get to the server. So i checked it out and found an error message in the event viewer. I am posting a screen shot of it. Dose anyone know what i could do to solve this. I have looked around on google but i cant seem to find a solution, and i need some guidance as to what to do.


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

sorry the file did not upload hear we go.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check out this Microsoft KB

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290647


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks, i tried it. I will let you know how it comes out. 
P.S. was this thread in the correct place?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Yes.


----------

